# Proof that Patience pays



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, so now at 8 1/2 months....FINALLY Dakota's ears are standing! 

03/2009 - 4 1/2 months Breathe Right strip attempt for about 3 weeks, they kept coming loose so I gave up, plus they were really irritatting to the ears.









5 1/2 months









Today at 8 1/2 months! This is the 1st day they have been standing since we got up! I have no doubt that in a couple more days the tip will stop flopping over.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

my brady did the same thing
does he get HBO??

So handsome


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcmy brady did the same thing
> does he get HBO??
> 
> So handsome


Thanks! Nope, no HBO, he gets Showtime though!! 3 different channels!


----------



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

Mine is the same way, took until 8 mos. She still get a little floppy when excited but they're up!!


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Awesome!

Ok, let me pick your brain for a bit. Could you tell me more about these breathe right strips. How does it work? How do you put them in? What are they exactly? Odin should start teething within the next month, so when he finishes that and his ears aren't standing, I want to try this method.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Doesn't he look handsome? And so proud of himself! I just love the tween stage.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow... patience is one thing i don't have. Congrats... he really looks great.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Yah that is so exciting! My girl is nearly 9 months and has soft ears (1 has never been up) and I tried the breathrite strips with the same problems. I have recently started using glue.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo's ears didn't stand till he was 9 months as well. They did stand off and on during puppy hood. He still has a tip flopper @ 10 months when he is tired .


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

google Japanese ear tape


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats. handsome dude


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

He looks fabulous. Well, My puppy never keeps his ears up for more than a few seconds here and there. One goes up, then the other. But I don't think I've seen them up more much more than a minute, if that. He turned 5 months old a week or so ago and is still teething but has quite a few permanent teeth in. I admit, I'm a little worried. He comes from excellent lines but I know there are no guarantees. The breeder I got him from suggested putting in some ear forms, and I think we're going to let her do it this weekend. Her attitude is better safe than sorry. And I admit I'm worried about waiting too long. And, frankly, his ears haven't changed much since I got him a few months ago. Sigh...


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Whitedog404 said:


> He looks fabulous. Well, My puppy never keeps his ears up for more than a few seconds here and there. One goes up, then the other. But I don't think I've seen them up more much more than a minute, if that. He turned 5 months old a week or so ago and is still teething but has quite a few permanent teeth in. I admit, I'm a little worried. He comes from excellent lines but I know there are no guarantees. The breeder I got him from suggested putting in some ear forms, and I think we're going to let her do it this weekend. Her attitude is better safe than sorry. And I admit I'm worried about waiting too long. And, frankly, his ears haven't changed much since I got him a few months ago. Sigh...


Yeah, I hear ya about being worried. Odin is 4 months now, and both his ears are still completely down. He will have one up, but only one and its not even standing straight up, its tilted over towards his head, so I'm not even sure that counts. lol. I'm giving him one more month, and if nothing else changes, then I'm going to start with the breath right strips and skin bond.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, what a handsome boy!


----------

